# Backwoods Water Tower



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

After a long hiatus* from these pages, I'm back with some shots of a new figure I painted to put on a model of a backwoods water tower that I acquired on eBay from a fellow in Medina, Ohio (whose name, unfortunately, escapes me.) 









Here it is, set up in a temporary location for display. 









The model is very well done, featuring an open topped tank filled with realistic resin "water." I only had to tweak it a little with a few extra NBW castings 'n' stuff.









The figure is one of Rick Kapuaala's marvelous portrait pieces. This one is of Marcus Schutte, who was an engineer on the OR&L railroad in Hawaii, circa 1930.









Rick sculpted Marcus so he could be used as an engineer sitting in a cab, with his feet flat on the floor. All I had to do is point his toes down a little, into a more natural pose for someone sitting on an elevated platform. 



* What with the 150th Anniversary of The Battle of Gettysburg and my recent involvement as a docent on the recreated Northern Central Railroad (be sure to check it out if you ever find yourself anywhere between Baltimore and York, PA - here's a link: Steam Into History ) I've been somewhat distracted from my large scale modeling activities lately. Never fear, however, I've got a couple of big projects in the works that I'll be able to devote more time to this summer, not to mention finally getting some track laid in my backyard.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice thank you for sharing 
Dick


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice job on Marcus, the water tower is awsome!!!


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice to see ya' back, Jack! Nice figure, nice paint job,nice water tower, & good photography too!

And that's an interesting 'other hobby'! You folks going to do anything special for the anniversary of the Gettysburg Address?


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Stand by, Gary. That's in the works... 

Y'know, it was the Northern Central R.R. that President Lincoln took to Gettysburg in November, 1863, to make his "... few appropriate remarks" at the dedication of the National Cemetery there. Much of the right-of-way is still in place, in the form of a bike path. I'm sure there will be some form of equally appropriate observance of the 150th anniversary of that event as well.

I'll let you (all) know when I know.


----------

